# East Canyon



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

3 of us hit East Canyon on the 27th, Ice is about 6 inches. We fished off the Marina. I caught 4 average rainbows and 2 smaller planters. The other 2 in my group only caught 1 trout each. We fished in 23 feet of water. All the fish we caught were just off the bottom. We used Ice Cutters tipped with Mill worm and power bait. 

http://s721.photobucket.com/user/muysauve/media/20131227_111910-1.jpg.html


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

+1 on your signature. If I could just convince the wife.


----------

